# Verizon finally takes control of Intel's doomed internet TV service



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

*Verizon finally takes control of Intel's doomed internet TV service*

Intel's whirlwind fling with IPTV has come to an end, as all its assets from the ill-fated OnCue project have been sold to Verizon. Started less than a year ago to create a product with "beautiful industrial design" that could stream movies, TV shows and other media, it quickly fell out of favor with Intel brass. Following rumors it would be killed, a possible Verizon deal was reported, which has now been finalized for undisclosed terms.

Full Story Here









_Engadget_


----------

